# Hcg



## attodd (Oct 4, 2011)

I am curious how this is taken.. I know the basics of how HCG should be taken but I am curious if anyone has had any experience with this particular product. I cant tell if it is a powder or a liquid and if it needs mixing.. I am new to this so any help and I would be grateful!

Buy HCG - Pregnyl -5000 (chorionic gonadotropin) Online at World Pharma


----------



## colochine (Oct 4, 2011)

It will need to be reconstituted, you have to add BAC water to it.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 5, 2011)

i get 5000IU like in your link for 16.50$ .  shop around, bc thats robbery.  and my stuff is legit bc my balls have not shrunk yet im in week 10 of test e 500mg


----------



## attodd (Oct 5, 2011)

Does any one have a thread or instructions on how reconstitute HCG? I have not done it before and would like to learn before I purchase


----------



## camthman (Oct 5, 2011)

I would like to know this source!!! 



LightBearer said:


> i get 5000IU like in your link for 16.50$ .  shop around, bc thats robbery.  and my stuff is legit bc my balls have not shrunk yet im in week 10 of test e 500mg


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 5, 2011)

Pregnyl comes with solution in the box.  Look at the pic...2 bottles, one taller than the other.




/V


----------



## attodd (Oct 5, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Pregnyl comes with solution in the box.  Look at the pic...2 bottles, one taller than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't sure what that was but I appreciate the help. And I found the HCG thread. If anyone else needs it here it is..

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/105371-reconstituting-hcg-dummies.html


----------



## chosen1 (Oct 5, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> i get 5000IU like in your link for 16.50$ . shop around, bc thats robbery. and my stuff is legit bc my balls have not shrunk yet im in week 10 of test e 500mg


 
How are you dosing it? just wondering. most things ive read are about guys taking it as part of PCT.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 5, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Pregnyl comes with solution in the box.  Look at the pic...2 bottles, one taller than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's sterile water that comes with, right? So he would need bacteriostatic water to store it longer than a few days

To chosen, I started my cycle doing 250IU 2x a week, I noticed some atrophy so I upped it to 500IU 2x a week and they returned to normal size.  For conservation purposes I went back to 250 a couple weeks then back to 500, but don't do what I did, general protocol is 500X2

I like to reconstitute my HCG with 1ml of bacteriostatic water per 1000IU of hcg, so in my 5000IU vial I recon with 5ml bac water, so when I draw a half ml it equals 500IU


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 5, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> That's sterile water that comes with, right? So he would need bacteriostatic water to store it longer than a few days.




Depends how it's used.  The solution is 0.9% sodium chloride water.  For the 5000iu amps, I use bacteriostatic water.  For 1500iu amps, I use the solution included (0.9% sodium chloride water).  

The SCW is good for two weeks in the fridge.  So, if you are using 1000iu a week...using the SCW that came with in the box is fine.  SCW has no bacteriostatic properties, so after two weeks...it starts to break down and will start to lose potency.

If you use bacteriostatic water, you can keep it in the fridge for 40 days.  Some say 60...put I never need to keep it stored in a syringe barrel for more than 40 days.



/V


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 5, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Depends how it's used. The solution is 0.9% sodium chloride water. For the 5000iu amps, I use bacteriostatic water. For 1500iu amps, I use the solution included (0.9% sodium chloride water).
> 
> The SCW is good for two weeks in the fridge. So, if you are using 1000iu a week...using the SCW that came with in the box is fine. SCW has no bacteriostatic properties, so after two weeks...it starts to break down and will start to lose potency.
> 
> ...


good to know, i thought SCW only holds it for a few days, i think im confusing it with sterile water


----------



## attodd (Oct 6, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Depends how it's used.  The solution is 0.9% sodium chloride water.  For the 5000iu amps, I use bacteriostatic water.  For 1500iu amps, I use the solution included (0.9% sodium chloride water).
> 
> The SCW is good for two weeks in the fridge.  So, if you are using 1000iu a week...using the SCW that came with in the box is fine.  SCW has no bacteriostatic properties, so after two weeks...it starts to break down and will start to lose potency.
> 
> ...



I am not sure exactly what it looks like, it is my first time purchasing so I am curious... does it come in 5000iu one vial or multiple?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 6, 2011)

attodd said:


> I am not sure exactly what it looks like, it is my first time purchasing so I am curious... does it come in 5000iu one vial or multiple?



The 5000iu kits used to come in a 3 pack (6 bottles total = 15000iu).  Now, they come in single packs, either in 1500iu or 5000iu...each containing one bottle of powder and one bottle of solvent.  Once you mix it, you can keep the stored solution in a 3ml barrel in the fridge.  Use a slin pin to draw from the tip of the 3ml barrel (the part/hole where the pin twists on).  That's how I use it.



/V


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Oct 6, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> i get 5000IU like in your link for 16.50$ . shop around, bc thats robbery. and my stuff is legit bc my balls have not shrunk yet im in week 10 of test e 500mg


 
pm'd


----------



## chosen1 (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks thats exactly what i needed to know!


----------



## bigpumper (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## attodd (Oct 11, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> The 5000iu kits used to come in a 3 pack (6 bottles total = 15000iu).  Now, they come in single packs, either in 1500iu or 5000iu...each containing one bottle of powder and one bottle of solvent.  Once you mix it, you can keep the stored solution in a 3ml barrel in the fridge.  Use a slin pin to draw from the tip of the 3ml barrel (the part/hole where the pin twists on).  That's how I use it.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



In regards to the single bottle of powder and solvent, Do I still need BAC water to mix with it or is the solvent sufficient?


----------



## m19dragon (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys, new to the forum and I guess I just suck at finding things on the internet.  Ive wasted too many days trying to find some hcg and serms sources that are legit.  So finally asking for some help.  would anyone be cool enough to help me with a pm?  Any info will be helpful.  Thanks and btw info on this forum has been great.


----------

